# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ταρατσο router + home server room

## GJP

Το νεο μου ταρατσοpc που θα αντικαταστησει το rb 532 βρισκεται σε στεγασμενο χωρο κατω απο την κεραμοσκεπη η οποια ειναι προσβασιμη φυσικα με επαρκη αερισμο και χαμηλη θερμοκρασια το καλοκαιρι λογω της πολυ καλης μονωσης που εχει.
Το μηχανημα ειναι ενα p4 στα 1.8 ghz με τροφοδοτικο της thermaltake της σειρας q-fan( με 140 mm ανεμιστηρα) στα 500w εχει μια 4πλη pci to minipci με 4 cm9 ,και τρεχει mikrotik 3.14 σε μια flash compact της kingston .
Το κουτι ειναι στεγανο ip 65 (παρολο που δεν ειναι εκτεθειμενο στις καιρικες συνθηκες) με τζαμι μπροστα. 
Στον εξαερισμο βοηθαει μια τρυπα 80 mm με σιτα για τις σκονες στο κατω αριστερο μερος και ενας ανεμιστηρας 80 mm πανω δεξια με σιτα για τα τυχον ζωυφια .
Στο κουτι εχω βαλει και ενα ψηφιακο θερμομετρο εσωτερικα στο κατω μερος του κουτιου.
Φυσικα δεν εχω ολοκληρωσει την συνδεση των κεραιων στο νεο router εργασια που θα γινει αυτο το σαββατο.

----------


## antonisk7

Μπράβο, φαίνεται προσεγμένη δουλειά  ::

----------


## PIT

Πολλη καλη κατασκευη και συμαζεμενη!! Μπραβο. 

Θα σου ελεγα για το Fan επανω και την σωληνα μην παρει κανενα νερο και να το σιλικοναρεις καλα αλλα αφου ειναι μεσα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

Παντος το psu ειναι μεγαλο. Με ενα 400αρι θα εκανες δουλεια!! Καταταλλα ωραια!! Καλα links!!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Πολύ ωραίο GJP 
Βλέπω οι αεραγωγοί βελτιώνονται, καιρός ήταν.  :: 
Μια παρατήρηση μόνο, νομίζω πως και από το πλάι να έβγαζες την εξαγωγή
το ίδιο θα ήταν με λιγότερες σωλήνες.

----------


## acoul

τι κατανάλωση ρεύματος έχει;

----------


## GJP

> Re: Ταρατσο router
> 
> Δημοσίευσηαπό PIT την Δευτ Σεπ 22, 2008 7:58 pm
> Πολλη καλη κατασκευη και συμαζεμενη!! Μπραβο.
> 
> Θα σου ελεγα για το Fan επανω και την σωληνα μην παρει κανενα νερο και να το σιλικοναρεις καλα αλλα αφου ειναι μεσα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
> 
> Παντος το psu ειναι μεγαλο. Με ενα 400αρι θα εκανες δουλεια!! Καταταλλα ωραια!! Καλα links!!


 τα εχω σιλικοναρει αλλα δεν φαινεται στην φωτο 








> Πολύ ωραίο GJP
> Βλέπω οι αεραγωγοί βελτιώνονται, καιρός ήταν. 
> Μια παρατήρηση μόνο, νομίζω πως και από το πλάι να έβγαζες την εξαγωγή
> το ίδιο θα ήταν με λιγότερες σωλήνες.


Σωστο ειναι αυτο που λες απλα στο συγκεκριμενο κουτι λυνει το πανω και κατω καπακιμε βιδες και αφαιρειται και γιαυτο δεν ηθελα να τρυπησω στο πλαι





> τι κατανάλωση ρεύματος έχει;


 δεν το εχω μετρησει ακομα αλλα ειναι στις αμεσες προτεραιοτητες μου

----------


## senius

> Φυσικα δεν εχω ολοκληρωσει την συνδεση των κεραιων στο νεο router εργασια που θα γινει αυτο το σαββατο.


Χε χε....
Μπράβο Γιώργο, προσεγμένη δουλειά.
 ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## gas

Φαινεται καλη και προσεγμενη δουλεια.
Μου αρεσει που εχεις πρωτοτύπησει σχεδιαστικα στο θεμα των αεραγωγων.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου ομως το hardware ειναι υπερβολικο σε δυνατοτητες για ενα router με 4if
Ενας Ρ3 1GHZ 128MHZ RAM και ενα PSU 250W θα εκαναν πολυ καλα την δουλεια τους εξοικονομοντας χρηματα αρχικα στο στησιμο αλλα και αργοτερα κατα την λειτουργεια του router λογω καταναλωσης ρευματος.

Παντως καλοριζικος καλα λινκ και με μπολικο traffic.

----------


## alex-23

ωραίο κουτί αλλα ελπίζω να μην το βλέπει ηλιος η αντηλιά γιατι τοτε το τζαμακι θα το κανει θερμοκήπιο το κουτι  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Good job.

----------


## acoul

> Good job.


και στα δικά σου  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Good job.
> 
> 
> και στα δικά σου


Πρωινές μπηχτές ...

----------


## grigoris

> ωραίο κουτί αλλα ελπίζω να μην το βλέπει ηλιος η αντηλιά γιατι τοτε το τζαμακι θα το κανει θερμοκήπιο το κουτι


+++
με προλαβες! τα κουτια με διαφανο τζαμι ειναι πολυ ομορφα ομως εχουν το μειονεκτημα αυτο.. αν το βλεπει ο καλοκαιρινος ηλιος θα ψηνεται.

----------


## milos74

Πολύ όμορφο..Πόσο κοστίζει το κουτάκι αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## GJP

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex-23
> 
> ωραίο κουτί αλλα ελπίζω να μην το βλέπει ηλιος η αντηλιά γιατι τοτε το τζαμακι θα το κανει θερμοκήπιο το κουτι 
> 
> 
> +++
> με προλαβες! τα κουτια με διαφανο τζαμι ειναι πολυ ομορφα ομως εχουν το μειονεκτημα αυτο.. αν το βλεπει ο καλοκαιρινος ηλιος θα ψηνεται.


Το κουτι παιδια ειναι κατω απο μια αριστα μονωμενη θερμικα κεραμοσκεπη δεν το βλεπει ηλιος ουτε το χτυπαει βροχη





> Φαινεται καλη και προσεγμενη δουλεια.
> Μου αρεσει που εχεις πρωτοτύπησει σχεδιαστικα στο θεμα των αεραγωγων.
> Κατα τη γνωμη μου ομως το hardware ειναι υπερβολικο σε δυνατοτητες για ενα router με 4if
> Ενας Ρ3 1GHZ 128MHZ RAM και ενα PSU 250W θα εκαναν πολυ καλα την δουλεια τους εξοικονομοντας χρηματα αρχικα στο στησιμο αλλα και αργοτερα κατα την λειτουργεια του router λογω καταναλωσης ρευματος.
> 
> Παντως καλοριζικος καλα λινκ και με μπολικο traffic.


Οντως ειμαι υπερβολικος αλλα μου περισσευε το motherboard και ηθελα και ενα αξιοπιστο τροφοδοτικο γιατι η προσβαση στο router ειναι δυσκολη με τον αερα που φυσαει εδω




> Νέα δημοσίευσηαπό milos74 την Τρί Σεπ 23, 2008 12:42 pm
> Πολύ όμορφο..Πόσο κοστίζει το κουτάκι αν επιτρέπεται?


52 ευρω κοστιζει το κουτι

----------


## panxan

Για στείλε βάλε ένα λινκ για το που θα βρούμε τέτοιο ωραίο κουτάκι

----------


## 7bpm

Μπράβο πάρα πολύ ωραίο!

Μακάρι και εγώ να είχα ένα χώρο σκεπαστό χωρίς να το βλέπει ήλιος να μπορούσα να έβαζα κάτι παρόμοιο.

Είναι ωραίο να μπορείς να βλέπεις τα φωτάκια να αναβοσβήνουν.

----------


## GJP

> Για στείλε βάλε ένα λινκ για το που θα βρούμε τέτοιο ωραίο κουτάκι


αμα πας σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα καυκα ζητας κουτι μεταλλικο hager σειρα orion plus (to plus αφορα την υπαρξη τζαμιου στην προσοψη) σου ανοιγει τον καταλογο και σου δειχνει τις διαστασεις απο τις οποιες επιλεγεις αυτη που θες .Την επομενη εργασιμη στο φερνει

----------


## lakis

Χρειάζεται προσοχή στην ψύξη. 
Αν δεν είναι σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθει θερμοπληξία. 
Στο ύπαιθρο το καλοκαίρι ο αέρας δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 20-32 βαθμούς κελσίου. 
Κατά συνέπεια έχει ένα ικανοποιητικό ΔΤ για ψύξη.
Το δε χειμώνα, αν αποσυνδέσεις τους ανεμιστήρες η θερμότητα που εκλύεται εσωτερικά το προστατεύει από τις τυχόν ακραίες χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες. Φυσικά ο ανεμιστήρας της CPU είναι πάντα σε λειτουργία.

----------


## john70

Orion Plus είναι όλη η νέα σειρά .

----------


## commando

και με 10 ευρω κουτι κανεις τη δουλεια σου μωρε.Ασχετο δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα τα τουβλα δεν πρεπει να σοβατιζονται πριν?

----------


## papashark

> και με 10 ευρω κουτι κανεις τη δουλεια σου μωρε.Ασχετο δεν ειμαι ειδικος αλλα τα τουβλα δεν πρεπει να σοβατιζονται πριν?


Στην σκεπή μέσα, δεν σοβατίζουν σχεδόν ποτέ...

----------


## commando

ειδα ο αλλος που ελεγε θα παιρνει νερα και νομιζα ηταν απεξω.Αρα πρεπει να γινουν και τρυπες για τα LMR.Πολυ δουλεια και ακριβο τοτε γιατι πρεπει να αγοραστουν πιο μακρυα καλωδια και τι θελει στεγανο κουτι μεσα?Αστο χυμα στο κυμα....

----------


## GJP

> Χρειάζεται προσοχή στην ψύξη. 
> Αν δεν είναι σε καλά αεριζόμενο χώρο φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθει θερμοπληξία. 
> Στο ύπαιθρο το καλοκαίρι ο αέρας δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 20-32 βαθμούς κελσίου. 
> Κατά συνέπεια έχει ένα ικανοποιητικό ΔΤ για ψύξη.
> Το δε χειμώνα, αν αποσυνδέσεις τους ανεμιστήρες η θερμότητα που εκλύεται εσωτερικά το προστατεύει από τις τυχόν ακραίες χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες. Φυσικά ο ανεμιστήρας της CPU είναι πάντα σε λειτουργία.



Το σπιτι ειναι στην περιοχη πορτο ραφτη ψηλα σε βουνο οπου φυσαει μονιμα αερας χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.Η κεραμοσκεπη που ειναι μεσα τοποθετημενο το router ειναι μονωμενη με φυλλα διογκωμενης πολυστερινης παχους 50 mm.Η θερμοκρασια το καλοκαιρι μεσα στην στεγη ειναι 33 βαθμους max

----------


## RpMz

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Γιώργο  ::

----------


## GJP

Eυχαριστω γιαννη να εισαι καλα

----------


## GJP

Και μερικες photo απο το control room που φιλοξενει τους δυο διπυρηνους server , τα 2 switcher ,τα 2 ups και ολα τα υπολοιπα συστηματα υποστηριξης του σπιτιου (controller ελεγχου με plc ,συναγερμους ,ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα ,δορυφορικο δεκτη , dvr με 4 εξωτερικες καμερες , συστημα αυτοματης κατασβεσης με hallon ,και αλλα πολλα)

----------


## B52

Kαθαρη δουλεια, ευγε... αλλα με τις θερμοκρασιες τι κανεις ?

----------


## GJP

> Kαθαρη δουλεια, ευγε... αλλα με τις θερμοκρασιες τι κανεις ?


H πορτα του χωρου εχει ανοιγματα και η θερμοκρασια του χωρου ειναι γυρω στους 20 βαθμους το χειμωνα και 28 το καλοκαιρι το μεγιστο

----------


## senius

Και που να ήξεραν Γιώργο, το τι ακόμα φιλοξενεί το control room μέσα...

Κι εσύ βρε μπαγάσα, σιγά σιγά μας τα βγάζεις.

----------


## GJP

> Και που να ήξεραν Γιώργο, το τι ακόμα φιλοξενεί το control room μέσα...
> 
> Κι εσύ βρε μπαγάσα, σιγά σιγά μας τα βγάζεις.


  ::

----------


## GJP

Προστεθηκαν και κατι αλλα....,οπως ενα ακομα ups 2kva ενα linksys spa 2102, και βελτιωθηκε ο εξαερισμος του χωρου με 2 ανεμιστηρες coolmaster silent 12 εκατοστων ο καθενας.

Α αυτη την βδομαδα εκτος απο τον επιτηρητη υπερτασης υποτασης που ελεγχει την κεντρικη παροχη του σπιτιου παιρνω και ενα ωραιο εργαλειο για τις κασκαντεριες της ΔΕΗ η οποια εχει ανεβασει την ταση στα 415V (421 Vac μερικες φορες), εναν τριφασικο σταθεροποιητη τασης PDR- 15 KVA[attachment=0:3e69gik0]PDR-15KVA.jpg[/attachment:3e69gik0]

----------


## yorgos

Άξιος και νοικοκύρης, μ' αρέσεις  ::  

Τι δουλειά κάνεις, ηλεκτρολόγος?

Εδιτ:
ΟΚ τώρα το είδα "Ηλεκτρονικός"  ::  Έτσι εξηγείτε...  ::

----------


## GJP

Οτι μπορουμε κανουμε φιλε yorgo

----------

